# 6th day of recovery



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there....I need some input!!!!
I had a partial thyroidectomy this past Mon.,Aug.,12th. I am home now but have some issues & questions!??? My incision is swollen today, no heat or irregular redness (I don't see oozing, etc. and dont think its infected!?) but wondered, is this normal? The surgeon told my husband swelling may occur during the first week or so......?!? Have any others dealt with this?? Also, sleeping on my back (yuck) has caused the back of my head, neck & upper back to ache horribly!! Have any others had this? I tried to shift to my side but it's too painful still!
Please, I need to hear what others have experienced!!
Thanks Sue


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sue,
This is Cathy again, day 5 PT. I continue to have the same issues with swelling and neck, head pain. When I'm up and moving my neck pain and headache gets better but my incision swells and feels uncomfortable. When I lie down and keep the incision iced it feels better but my neck, shoulders and sometimes my entire head aches. It's a vicious cycle-but I guess ever so slowly improving. I consider myself very fortunate that I have full range of motion with my neck and have been able to sleep on my side, I'd probably be dying right now if I had to sleep on my back. How are you doing otherwise? Are you moving around much?
Cathy


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your incision will swell - it is very important to keep an ice pack on it several times a day.

As far as neck pain - my neck was completely "out" post TT. I saw a chiropractor and a massage therapist to work out the muscle tightness.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there
Thank you, thank you!! I feel like I'm not the only one!! Lol
I actually slept on my side last night, and had a pretty good night too! As for icing the incision.....hhmmmmm, no one told me that?? But today, I'll be doing that or sure!!
I'm eating better now but have to ask, do you find some days you feel like there's a lump in your throat? It doesn't hurt but is anoying!!? I'm eating more solid foods finally but you sure need to take smaller bites and chew more!! The incision is not as swollen but does have a hard ridge where the stitches are....scar tissue?? It's still red, bruised and not pretty!! It's only been a week today and I feel much better, I can't turn my head well so driving is a no no! I'm off work still ad probably will be from this week and next!?
How are you Cathy? Thank you for answering, it's nice to have someone who understands


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was told no ice but I'm gonna try it now. I'm too swollen


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

ice works wonders!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all!! Well it'll be three weeks post op on Monday!!! I went back to work this past Thursday & Friday, just for 5 hours each day....Thursday I came home exhausted and had a headache!! My throat - well I have a lump in my throat?! My surgeon says it could be there for up to 6 months as its the healing process....my stitches are finally dissolving and coming out Although I still have a hard ridge along the incision (much smaller now, but still there) My doctor assured me that will flatten with time!! Talking all day is tough on my throat, it dries out quickly and I get hourse quickly!
I work for a chiropractor and we have registered massage therapists so soon I hope my neck and shoulders will feel better, I'm not in the pain I was at first, thank goodness!! No med's for now. But I will be monitored to be sure! My pathology report wasn't back yet so the doctor will call me next week and that has me wondering BUT I am being positive!! No news is good news!!
I'm massaging my incision lightly to break down the scar tissue and massage therapy soon will help
It's been an interesting journey and my husband and Mom have been a God send, taking such great care of me!!
I gained some weight....too many smoothies and frozen yogurt I guess....I'm walking and swimming but it'll be awhile before I can get back to intense exercise!!?
I want to thank you all for your input and support, it's helped tremendously!!
Wishing you all the best. Sue


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

What do you mean massage Theropy. Is that at a physical Theropy office??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Hi all!! Well it'll be three weeks post op on Monday!!! I went back to work this past Thursday & Friday, just for 5 hours each day....Thursday I came home exhausted and had a headache!! My throat - well I have a lump in my throat?! My surgeon says it could be there for up to 6 months as its the healing process....my stitches are finally dissolving and coming out Although I still have a hard ridge along the incision (much smaller now, but still there) My doctor assured me that will flatten with time!! Talking all day is tough on my throat, it dries out quickly and I get hourse quickly!
> I work for a chiropractor and we have registered massage therapists so soon I hope my neck and shoulders will feel better, I'm not in the pain I was at first, thank goodness!! No med's for now. But I will be monitored to be sure! My pathology report wasn't back yet so the doctor will call me next week and that has me wondering BUT I am being positive!! No news is good news!!
> I'm massaging my incision lightly to break down the scar tissue and massage therapy soon will help
> It's been an interesting journey and my husband and Mom have been a God send, taking such great care of me!!
> ...


You sound great! And you did have a tough time of it!! Clear sailing ahead! We are all happy this is behind you.

Are you on thyroxine replacement yet?


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi!
Massage therapy is not physio. These therapist are well schooled and trained in anatomy and do myo-fascial and deep tissue massage. It can help break down the scar tissue

Andros...thanks for the words of support!! No, my surgeon assures me that my blood work shows the left side is working fine, I will continue to be monitored but he says I don't need and medication right now! Is that the norm? I'm to keep a journal and report to the doctor if any issues arise?!? Right now my concern is I got a phone call today that he wants to see me this Friday, my pathology report is in (finally) and he wants to speak with me (he had said he'd call me with the results as they weren't in on my last visit) but now I have to see him?!?! I have to tell you, I'm nervous and scared?!? Seems odd that he wants to see me doesn't it!!

Wish me luck and think good thoughts....I'll keep in touch
Sue (toddsgal)


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

catherinelyn said:


> Hi Sue,
> This is Cathy again, day 5 PT. I continue to have the same issues with swelling and neck, head pain. When I'm up and moving my neck pain and headache gets better but my incision swells and feels uncomfortable. When I lie down and keep the incision iced it feels better but my neck, shoulders and sometimes my entire head aches. It's a vicious cycle-but I guess ever so slowly improving. I consider myself very fortunate that I have full range of motion with my neck and have been able to sleep on my side, I'd probably be dying right now if I had to sleep on my back. How are you doing otherwise? Are you moving around much?
> Cathy


Hi Cathy! How're you doing now? I was called back to my ENT this Friday and told its cancer....now I'll have another surgery to have the rest removed!! He wants to wait till late November as he wants me to heal from this PT.?
I don't know what type (really didn't know there were different types till Saturday) so I'll have to ask, I only know there were two found in the right side and they're slow growing. He said he will be checking my lymph nodes while doing this surgery. I now have a list of questions....but I'd love your input (what should I ask)???
Hope you're recovery is progressing well!! My incision is finally looking so much better.....and now this!?!?!
Take care!! Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

toddsgal said:


> Hi Cathy! How're you doing now? I was called back to my ENT this Friday and told its cancer....now I'll have another surgery to have the rest removed!! He wants to wait till late November as he wants me to heal from this PT.?
> I don't know what type (really didn't know there were different types till Saturday) so I'll have to ask, I only know there were two found in the right side and they're slow growing. He said he will be checking my lymph nodes while doing this surgery. I now have a list of questions....but I'd love your input (what should I ask)???
> Hope you're recovery is progressing well!! My incision is finally looking so much better.....and now this!?!?!
> Take care!! Sue


Oh, dear!! Too bad and I am sorry to hear this but the good news is...............................Ta Da!! They found it. Just think if they had not.

You know we are on your team in a big way; hang in there best you can and know that we are here to be supportive!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone!!
Well my second surgery is Dec 11 (less than a week!!)...with the diagnosis of cancer I'm still dealing!! Plus, I had blood tests done a few weeks ago and found out I'm hypothyroid but no med's with surgery so soon!!?? I don't know about any treatment afterward yet, I've been told it will depend on the outcome!! 
I'm very anxious and stressed with so much to do / Christmas is coming & I'll be out of commission, so lots of things to do ahead of time!!! And work, well I'm the Office Manager and have so much to prepare with my being off 4-6 weeks!! Yikes
I'm dealing with some strange symtoms.....joint pain and spasms?!?! Yesterday I went down to my hands & knees after a sharp pain in my left knee!! I've been having sharp pain in the elbows too?? The doctor said its all related to the hypothyroidism!!?? I'm exhausted and have been dealing with skin breakouts and hives too. It's been an experience I tell you!!
Wish me luck...I'll keep in touch & thank you everyone for all the past (& future) support & input!!
Susanne (toddsgal) xo


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, joint and muscle pain is pretty common for hypo.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks joplin1975....this morning is awful!! It's sore to even walk
Thankful that it a be over soon


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Well it's all over...came home Thursday night)
Feeling better everyday!! Started my Synthroid 125mcg!! I got dizzy yesterday & today, is that normal!?
My calcium and D are fine so far but they'll be checked twice per week for 2weeks along with my thyroid levels!!

I can't tell you how happy I am to be home!!


----------

